# very interesting and detailed price list



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I was searching for an answer to my 1/4" per slope question and stumbled across this excell spreadsheet. I don't know how old it is, I guess there are ways of finding out by checking the file summary or whatever, but it's approximately 400 line items giving piece work unit prices for just about everything from roof repairs, brick repairs, http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0oGk0UM1...ofing/2-2%20Roofing%20FormF%20PriceSheets.xls or try http://www.mcesc.k12.nj.us/business/Bids2_09/Roofing/2-2%20Roofing%20FormF%20PriceSheets.xls


----------



## Bodhisativa (Feb 17, 2010)

This document looks like it belongs to Cooperative Educational Services (CES) out of New Mexico and was authored by a Margie Perry on the first of August 2004.


----------



## Joyfully (Jun 24, 2010)

Nice price list.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RidgelineRoofing (Jun 29, 2010)

Interesting. Taking a look at this now. Cool find.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Neither link opened for me after several attempts each.

I hope you saved the file if it is useful.

Ed


----------



## RidgelineRoofing (Jun 29, 2010)

If you click the initial Yahoo link... it says 'Gone', but follow the message where it links the word 'Here' and you will find the spreadsheet.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

RidgelineRoofing said:


> If you click the initial Yahoo link... it says 'Gone', but follow the message where it links the word 'Here' and you will find the spreadsheet.


Thank you. That did work. I just didn't follow the link far enough.

Ed


----------

